# malle



## JarJarBings (3. Januar 2011)

hi mädels,

eigentlich bin ich ein winterfreak, aber ich war schon einige male skilaufen diese saison, irgendwie reizt mich ein kurztrip nach malle zum biken.
habt ihr ein paar hoteltipps für mich?

grüße!


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Januar 2011)

Ich kann erst im März sagen wie das gebuchte tatsächlich ist. Gebe dann Bescheid. Aber ich freu mich schon auf die Woche biken auf Malle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. Januar 2011)

ja, das ist toll da! Wir haben letztes Jahr mit M-Bike gebucht, das hat aber riesig Spaß gemacht. Wenn ich selbst buchen würde, würde ich mir allerdings ein netteres Örtchen raussuchen


----------



## trhaflhow (6. Januar 2011)

schau doch mal ins nachbarforum ( rennrad) da gibts viele tips
willst du zum mtbken oder zum rennradfahren?
ist für mich das besste ( schnell erreichbare) rennradgebiet( ok zypern ist um klassen besser aber auch weiter und teuerer)

ich habs immer so gemacht: billiges hotel über discounter und dann losradeln. war meist die gegend el arenal. ist aber kein problem, da die ganzen suffköpfe in der regel nach der radsaison kommen

landschaftlich schoner finde ich persöhnlich in der gegend um alcudia


----------



## dandylion (6. Januar 2011)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> hi mädels,
> 
> eigentlich bin ich ein winterfreak, aber ich war schon einige male skilaufen diese saison, irgendwie reizt mich ein kurztrip nach malle zum biken.
> habt ihr ein paar hoteltipps für mich?
> ...



Hallo,
ich war letztes Jahr Mitte Februar in Cala Ratjada. Hotel:
Hotel & Spa S'Entrador Playa, ist , da es einen Spa-Bereich hat nur zu empfehlen (wenn´s Wetter mal schelchter wird) und liegt direkt neben dem, das MBike empfiehlt, die ganz nette Touren anbieten. (Higlight ist die Freitags Tour!). Das Wetter ist ein Risiko. Wir hatten Glück und Sonne! Eine Woche später schneite es. Viel Glück


----------



## JarJarBings (6. Januar 2011)

danke für eure tipps.


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. März 2011)

So, wir waren in Can Picafort im Grupotel Gran Vista. Hotel einschl. Verpflegung in Ordnung, Bikeverleih, Radsportladen direkt auf dem Hotelgelände (Max Hürzler). Fahrradkeller, Waschmöglichkeiten für Räder (mit warmem Wasser!), Werkzeug auch vorhanden. Für die Nutzung der Unterstellmöglichkeit muss das kleine Radsportpaket erworben werden, kostete 28 Euronen. Dabei waren u.a. aber auch eine Radkarte von Malle, Trinkflasche, Satteltasche mit Ersatzschlauch und Reifenhebern und ein bißchen Kleinkram (Riegel, ect.). Auf den Zimmern durften die Räder nicht abgestellt werden.

Es werden gegen Entgeld auch geführte Touren angeboten.

Der Ort ist nicht gerade ein optisches Highlight, das Hotel ist auch eher eine "Bettenburg", aber sauber und mit guter Verpflegung. Im Frühjahr ist zum Glück nix los im Ort, auch das Hotel war nicht voll ausgebucht.

Can Picafort liegt an der Küste im Nordosten der Insel. Man kann von dort aus flach fahren (mit kleinen Wellen), oder sich nordwestlich ins Gebirge schlagen. Sa Calobra, Valdemossa, großes und kleines Kap sind erreichbar.

Also ich würde dort wieder aufschlagen, zum Rennradeln ist es gut.


----------



## sun909 (22. März 2011)

Hi,
für MTB ein Traum!

Waren 2x da, mehr gerne per PN (Fotos, Tourenbeschreibung)...

Gruesse


----------



## white-rabbit (22. März 2011)

edit


----------

